# Which postbit do you use?



## Furretsu (Jul 31, 2008)

If you say horizontal, we can't be friends. _Ever_.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 31, 2008)

I use Vertical.  And no, I'm not just saying that.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 31, 2008)

I use whichever one has the postbit on the left; my mind says it should be labelled "vertical" because the postbit itself is vertical, but the entire post layout has things going left to right this way, so I don't know


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 31, 2008)

It's vertical, Zhorken.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 31, 2008)

I use horizontal because it's easy to scroll past it.  If I decided to go with vertical for extended lengths of time, I would probably disable icons.


ETA:
...
...
actually I might disable icons because 120x120 icons are ugly and big :'[  no offense furret but everything else is 100x100 aa


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 31, 2008)

Vertical postbits are for wussies. Horizontiality forever.


----------



## Negrek (Jul 31, 2008)

Horizontal. When there were tons of things in the postbit, like gender and so forth (I want them back D:), I thought that the vertical style looked really cluttered and nasty. 

And now I'm used to horizontal. My 120 x 120 avatar loves it, in fact.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 31, 2008)

Horizontal. Tried vertical, but it just looks too weird. (And cluttered. Horizontal's nicer on my eyes.) And I'm too used to it to change.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 31, 2008)

But I _do_ use horizontal! D: 

Well, sometimes I get tired of it and switch to vertical for a change, but right now it's horizontal.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know about you guys, but I sure could use some tasty postbit right about now!


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 31, 2008)

The vertical postbit _is_ badly organized and cluttered.  I use it because I don't like things being between posts.  I have signatures hidden for the same reason.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 31, 2008)

Horizontal looks more aesthetically pleasing to me.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 31, 2008)

I didn't even know you could change it. D: 

Uh

Oh shit I voted the wrong one
Horizontal


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 31, 2008)

Vertical.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 31, 2008)

The postbit's the thing with your avatar and mini-profile, yes? If so, Horizontal.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 31, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I sure could use some tasty postbit right about now!


hungry lumas

I use vertical


----------



## Jetx (Jul 31, 2008)

Normally horizontal but taking a break and using vertical right now.


----------



## Minish (Jul 31, 2008)

Uh... vertical, I think.

Horizontal annoyed me. Then I realised I could change it to the way I've always been used to and was happyhappy. :D


----------



## Jolty (Jul 31, 2008)

Vertical
Its the only way I will ever roll


----------



## DeadAccount (Jul 31, 2008)

Vertical, but I swap between the two every so often.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm using vertical at the moment, but actually I think I'm randomly going to switch now.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 31, 2008)

Horizontal. I just treid vertical and it was WEIRD.

Don't use it.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 31, 2008)

Vertical.

Horizontal is just weird to me. D:


----------



## Athasan (Aug 4, 2008)

Vertical's funky to me, so I use horizontal. I'm too used to it to switch.


----------



## Mhaladie (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm more used to horizontal, so I use that. And vertical always seemed cluttered, so.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 5, 2008)

I switched to vertical after not knowing you could change. It really doesn't matter to me but I think I like horizontal better.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 6, 2008)

Vertical. I'm used to it. Postbits just... belong on the left. Anywhere else is wrong. Tolerable, but inherently _wrong._ :/


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

I use Vertical. I can't stand horizontal.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 9, 2008)

I use vertical. I thought I set it to horizontal when I signed up, but I guess I didn't, and now I can't find where to change it >.>


----------



## KMew (Aug 11, 2008)

I use vertical. Just cause I think it looks wayyyyyy better.


----------



## Mirry (Aug 11, 2008)

Vertical is clearly the best. So it's what I use.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 12, 2008)

I use horizontal. Vertical looks wrong.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't stand vertical. 

Horizontal.


----------



## Flora (Aug 20, 2008)

Vertical. :D


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

WHO CARES WHAT POSTBIT YOU USE?!

Meh

*I use Horizontal*


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 21, 2008)

Vertical at the moment, I normally use Horizontal, though. I like Vertical because I just realized that it's the one I'm used to.^^


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 21, 2008)

Horizontal. I've used it on forums I was once part of, so I grew used to it.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 12, 2008)

I use a vertical postbit, when I first joined I used horizontal because I didn't know how to change it :sweatdrop: but I use vertical now because it just looks better in my opinion.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 25, 2008)

Vertical be prettyish. Plus it's the usual setting on my other forums.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 26, 2008)

I think Horizontal looks better, but I use Vertical because it's easier to read long posts that way.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 26, 2008)

I have just discovered the joys of vertical postbitting. =D

So that is what I am using now.


----------



## Mudkipz (Oct 26, 2008)

I use horizontal, it's so neat and organized!


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Nov 7, 2008)

Vertical for ze win. :3


----------



## Ayame (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry!
I use... Horizontal.
I can quit any time!


----------

